# Nubby the Tang



## CaPisces (Oct 28, 2010)

Hello folks,
I recently inherited my neighbors 29 gallon Bio-Cube. About six months ago at my LFS where a friend of mine works a customer dropped off a Yellow Tang who had its tail fin completely chewed off. Unfortunately it hasn't grown back nor has he grown at all (he's about 4 inches from nose to nub). He is currently being housed in a small ten gallon tank since he is not actually owned by the fish store and can cannot be displayed for sale. My friend says he'll give him to me but I am not sure that my 29 gallon tank would be best for him. My friend doesn't think that the tail will ever grow back and as a result of the trauma that he may never grow any bigger either. 
Have any of you more experienced people ever dealt with something similar to this? Do you guys think that the tang would be okay in my 29 gallon tank in the long run? I mean the 29 gallon would be a huge step up from the 10 gallon that he's been in for the last six months, but what about for the reat of his natural life?

Any thoughts would be welcomed.
Thanks!

P.S.
The tank has been set up for about three years and until about two weeks ago it was up and running with corals but no fish with perfect water parameters.


----------



## Kaiden32 (Sep 4, 2010)

It would definately be better than the 10 gallon, and I think that if it isn't going to get bigger you would probably be okay.


----------



## CaPisces (Oct 28, 2010)

That's the answer I was hoping for. Thanks.


----------



## Kaiden32 (Sep 4, 2010)

No problem just make sure that the tank is ready for the tang and has everything it needs and make sure that you are feeding it well, etc. and it may actually grow its tail back. It would definately take time but its always possible.


----------

